#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  What is the difference bet ween packet switch and circuit switch network?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Packet switch network and circuit switch network are the two different types of networks for transferring data between host.
I am not clear about these two networks and there functions.


Can someone explain me the difference between the two networks?


Thank You!

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Packet switch network and circuit switch network are the two different types of networks for transferring data between host.
> I am not clear about these two networks and there functions.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me the difference between the two networks?
> 
> 
> Thank You!


Here are the examples specifies the different between the Packet switch network & circuit switch network .
*01.Circuit-switching :* 
You pick up your land phone &dial your friend .At that point ,the telco Provider creates a dedicated Circuit for that session and connects you to your friend's telephone.no matter how long you keep the line open with your friend ,the circuit will remain ,&packets flowing between both telephones will always follow the same path .This is an example of a circuit -switch .

*02.Packet-switching 
*you switch on your PC & connect to your favorite site that offers a number of application you can download from,so you begin downloading one applications at the time ,Each packet has to find its own route the destination ,
For instance :your computer .Each packet finds its way using the information it carries ,such as the source & destination IP Address .If network congestion occurs,the router responsible for routing packets between networks will automatically select different paths to ensure data is transferred as required.

----------


## Bhavya

> Here are the examples specifies the different between the Packet switch network & circuit switch network .
> *01.Circuit-switching :* 
> You pick up your land phone &dial your friend .At that point ,the telco Provider creates a dedicated Circuit for that session and connects you to your friend's telephone.no matter how long you keep the line open with your friend ,the circuit will remain ,&packets flowing between both telephones will always follow the same path .This is an example of a circuit -switch .
> 
> *02.Packet-switching 
> *you switch on your PC & connect to your favorite site that offers a number of application you can download from,so you begin downloading one applications at the time ,Each packet has to find its own route the destination ,
> For instance :your computer .Each packet finds its way using the information it carries ,such as the source & destination IP Address .If network congestion occurs,the router responsible for routing packets between networks will automatically select different paths to ensure data is transferred as required.


Thank you for the simple and brief explanation,It's really useful.

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Packet switch network and circuit switch network are the two different types of networks for transferring data between host.
> I am not clear about these two networks and there functions.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me the difference between the two networks?
> 
> 
> Thank You!


In Circuit Switch Network,

Entire message is passed.There is a dedicated communication link.

In Packet switched Network,

The message broken down into small packets.Every packet follows a different route.

----------


## Bhavya

> In Circuit Switch Network,
> 
> Entire message is passed.There is a dedicated communication link.
> 
> In Packet switched Network,
> 
> The message broken down into small packets.Every packet follows a different route.


Thanks for sharing this short and brief information Assassin. It's very simple to understand.

----------

